# Delta Battery Tube on Ebay!!!!



## Crazy8 (Sep 6, 2013)

So, what price do we think it will end at?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271272528353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 6, 2013)

$150 hopefully to me.  Maybe now we'll have an old-fashioned Cabe show down at the eBay corral


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> $150 hopefully to me.  Maybe now we'll have an old-fashioned Cabe show down at the eBay corral




So your going to stop @ $150 eh? Good to know, Good to know...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 6, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> So your going to stop @ $150 eh? Good to know, Good to know...




Maybe $155 Chris.  Ya never know.
Don't get all "Price is Right" on me now.
It's always best to bid lower than its value, that way you don't bid higher than its actual retail value.
This section should be called "auction spoiler"


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2013)

and maybe some of us will just sit back and watch the melee then make one available if the ending price is motivating...
Chris


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> and maybe some of us will just sit back and watch the melee then make one available if the ending price is motivating...
> Chris




Okay I'll bite. What is a motivating price? The one on ebay is exceptional - original decal, little rust, etc. - and the opening bid is mine. I'm in for the show down. Does yours compare? PM me if serious.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2013)

If its the set up from last sundays WDYF (what did you find) thread then put me on the contact list as well.


----------



## jkent (Sep 7, 2013)

Here ya go!!! Light and Can,  no rust, Good Delta Decal $500


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 7, 2013)

jkent said:


> View attachment 112557 Here ya go!!! Light and Can,  no rust, Good Delta Decal $500




Does anyone have one nicer in original condition??


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 7, 2013)

What I have extra is not as nice as jkent's exceptional can and does not have a switch, designed for a switch at the light...undecided on selling and curious to the eBay ending price.
Thinking out loud and if I sell, I will post here with price.
Chris


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

A big Ouch!


----------



## 3step (Sep 10, 2013)

It sure makes this one look like a bargain.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-191...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> So, what price do we think it will end at?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271272528353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





So....

Did a Cabe'r end up with it?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2013)

3step said:


> It sure makes this one look like a bargain.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-191...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




First...OUCH!!!!!

..in reply, yes, that was abargain, normally around $300 with the lamp.


----------

